# Where has all the .22lr disappeared to?



## thesean75 (Oct 5, 2014)

I feel like all the .22lr ammunition has disappeared and where I can find a lonely box or two on the shelves, the price has skyrocketed. What is going on?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

It's not anywhere near me, I know that much. I would really like to know. I can't even go target shooting with my 22's any more. Noplace has ay for sale.


----------



## bamacrazy (Apr 9, 2013)

Wal mart has shipped a bunch to their stores for their hunting expo. I got 3 boxes of CCI 100 count yesterday. Academy had Remington Thunderbolts Friday.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Has anybody ever considered contacting any manufacturers, I just thought about it now.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

In my experience, manufacturers have no idea what stores have what. They sell to distributors and the distributors ship to store. Walmart is an exception. They're so big they're practically an economy to themselves.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Doesn't seem like they're making enough though. I haven't seen a quantity larger than boxes of 100 for sale in a long time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've bought around 1500 in the last year at pre panic prices. I gave it all to a buddy down DeToilet way though


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I've got them! ::rambo::


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Actually, now that I got rid of my 10/22, I've seen a bunch at my LGS - Aguila bricks at .10/round. Not cheap but plentiful.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, give 'em back! I want some!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

About a month ago there were some really good sales on 22lr (5cents per round). It did sell out fast but several stores had them, Cabelas, Midway, etc. I figure something like that will happen again, and happen more often. Hang in there folks, it will probably get better.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

We are starting to see it here in Canada too, 6 months ago we were paying ~$25/brick and they were plentiful, Now, if you can find them! we are paying around ~$40/ brick, last few years I was buying a brick every two weeks. I should be good for a couple years even if I'm sending a half brick down range once a week, but it would be nice to see them come around again. At this point I doubt I will ever pay $25/ brick again in my life time, Prices will never come down again I'm sure of it! 15 years ago I payed $12/ brick, might seem expensive for you guys down south of the border, but it's all relative to the price of living, so really even at $25/brick, that was cheap! $40-$45/ brick, a little harder to swallow, but I would be willing to pay $50/ brick if they are harder to come by, cause in the end, They will be worth more than gold!!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Increased demand is keeping it in short supply. 

Apparently a lot of first time gun buyers are buying the .22 RF as their first gun. And while I believe our wonderfully anti gun administration, misread the mood of the country and mishandled their response to the Sandy Hook by ratcheting up the antigun rhetoric they should by default still get guns and ammo salesman awards all the way around.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I bought 6 boxes yesterday (50's)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Middle of the night, ammoseek. Com. And gunbot.Com 
I feel it's America reacting to th govt. Even people that don't own guns, are buying 22 as an investment, then shopping for a match ing weapon


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I am sitting on 6k,and that was before the shortage!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

thesean75 said:


> I feel like all the .22lr ammunition has disappeared and where I can find a lonely box or two on the shelves, the price has skyrocketed. What is going on?


It's a result of godless left wing heatherns voting for democrats. Obummer and his pal George Soros have pulled the plug. The fully weaponized EPA shut down the last lead smelter in the US not long back. If you got some knock off with the target practice.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

One would think that idiot gangsters would vote for conservatives and against gun control, how can they do random shootings with no rounds !


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

mcangus said:


> About a month ago there were some really good sales on 22lr (5cents per round). It did sell out fast but several stores had them, Cabelas, Midway, etc. I figure something like that will happen again, and happen more often. Hang in there folks, it will probably get better.


Yes keep an eye out via gun bot and others. I snagged some of the good cheap 22 from cabela and they sold out very fast.

When the price of 9mm, etc when thru the roof people started to shoot 22 instead since it was cheaper. So demand when sky high as did the price. The manufactures are pumping it out fast but demand is still high. I think over time the price will start dropping and become more available.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While the old adage of never having enough ammo seems truer than ever, I'm ok. I'll keep my eye open for any good deal on ammo.
Saturday's gun show was from $40 to $65 per brick.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think most of my 525's came from Cabellas. About 28$, a few months ago.
Bulkpacks are back for 9,40, and 45 at my last Wal-Mart check. (Rio Rancho), last weekend.
No .22's, but was just looking.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I have about...well a couple of boxes  ammo is plentiful for me. not on the shelves. but I tip out well enough at the gun club. when things cant be gotten a shipment will come in and it is put back for me. the kids always give me huge discounts as I buy in volume so I can play and my students get good ammo prices.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm sure there a lot of other reasons, but I think a lot more people are into buying and shooting guns. A lot of people have bought the .22 AR type guns, I'm sure they can burn though quite a bunch of .22's in a single trip to the range. I am finding .22 ammo out there in limited quantity.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Over a year ago I bought two fifty round boxes at Dunham s and let my friend have them because he was out. Sometime Ago we were in Dickson sporting goods and bought two life straws and directly after that low and behold 22 shells on the shelf. 

Then yesterday we waited in line at wally world. And bought a few finally. 

It has been since 2012 that we have brought any home.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Another note. Sorry for the double post. We waited in line for a half hour and we're number eleven and twelve. With several behind us in line.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Reasonable prices are out the window. Plenty on line if your willing to overpay (10 to 15 cents per round). I can almost buy an ak or 9mm round for the cost of a 22lr.


----------



## bamacrazy (Apr 9, 2013)

A buddy of mine told me, when the shortage hit, that 22's would be the last cart to come back. He explained that ammo manufactures don't package all rounds at the same time. They run batches of the same caliber until they reach their goal. When there is a shortage of ammo, they produce the carts that are in high demand and which they have the highest profit margin on. 22's have the lowest profit margin, as you might expect. A lot of folks who shoot 223 use a lot of 22's because they run them in their combat arms with conversions for practice. That created excessive demand for the round.

BTW, I bought Thunderbolts for $2.50/50 and CCI for $7.50/100 this weekend.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I started buying .22 almost weekly since the early 2000's so was never in a panic. I buy now to replenish what I shoot and picked up a couple thousand rounds recently at one of the local big box sporting goods store. CCI if I recall. You just have to look.


----------



## Kur0n (Sep 22, 2014)

My local sports/hunting store gets shipments of 500 counts on sundays sometimes for 23.50. I was able to get a couple. If you know when the shipments come you have a better chance of snagging some.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I watch slickguns.com whenever I can and also an avid shopper of cabelas. I normally order a box of 250-500 rounds of .22 a week pretty consistently. I know back home finding .22 ammo is a joke unless you know the shipping schedule of their deliveries. Gun shop to walmart.. never hurts to ask their shipping/receiving team when they receive ammo so you can be ahead of the pack of zombies trying to get a box of pew pew beans.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

At $7.57 per 100 from wallymart,I'm not going for it.got fed 555's and some 325 goldens before xmas last year.I have just enough to not want to shoot any.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Increased demand is keeping it in short supply.
> 
> Apparently a lot of first time gun buyers are buying the .22 RF as their first gun. And while I believe our wonderfully anti gun administration, misread the mood of the country and mishandled their response to the Sandy Hook by ratcheting up the antigun rhetoric they should by default still get guns and ammo salesman awards all the way around.


Well 22 LR is the preferred round of Chicago gang bangers and those dudes know a bit about shooting things. In all seriousness can get it at a LGS not terribly far from me. They will only sell you one 100 round box of CCI but do not limit you on amounts from other manufacturers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Simply, there is more money to be made in larger calibers. Add that to demand, The days of dirt cheap 22 are over


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

Many agencies and departments have switched over to using .22 as a training round because it's cheaper than normal calibers when they are going through thousands of rounds


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I saw some hollow points last week... I do not use them because they jam my rifle

regualr ones have been gone from walmart here and other places for almost a year... they say they go on the shelf at 7 - 8 am


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Last time we found any quantity was Gander Mountain. I can't remember which gun we were purchasing, but you could buy a bucket if you bought a gun. This was months ago.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy has the young sales people at our local Academy Sports keeping her supplied with CCI Mini-Mags at approx 7-9 cents per round. Still makes for a cheap afternoon of shooting but like Smitty says, the days of cheap .22lr are done.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I stocked up like crazy after the reelection. Haven't seen much for sale out here since. I still shoot my 22s though. One of these years I might run low. I guess that makes me a bad prepper.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow guys i have no problem finding it up here in NH.


----------

